# Windows 8.1 -Nokia Lumia 1020 - Constantly Syncing



## melvinlphillips (Nov 8, 2014)

Issue: (Nokia Lumia 1020)- when I add my microsoft account during the issue setup, it will download my email messages to my phone but stays in sync mode thus draining the battery. Below are a list of things that have been done to troubleshoot the problem:

-I have a ticket opened with Microsoft Support ( ticket #1264938937). They escalated it, then referred me back to this site.
-10/3, Per Microsoft I updated my XBOX billing information
-soft reset
-hard reset
-upgraded to Windows 8.1
-nokia Recovery Tool
-Verify online outlook preferences were set correctly
-Tech support chat
-Phone replaced by at&t warranty technician (today)
-My gmail and other email accounts work phone

The problem appears to be with my primary Microsoft account but know one can tell what it is.


----------

